# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Ljetna navlaka za autosjedalicu

## Sanjica

Tko točno zna kakva joj je funkcija? Kupujemo autosjedalicu pa vidim tu u katalogu Turbo limaća da imaju u prodaji ljetne navlake. Čemu točno služi, da li samo zato da se lakše skine i češće opere ili je napravljena od posebnog materijala da se dijete manje znoji ili nešta treće? 
Ako je netko koristi, molim da mi napiše kako je zadovoljan s njom? Unaprijed zahvaljujem!

----------


## mamaLare

Dijete bi se u njoj trebale puno manje znojiti i mi razmišljamo o kupnji te navlake jer je Lara nakon 15min u njoj totalno mokra(mi imamo peg-perego pliko p3)

----------


## casper

Ja ne bih.
Osim ako imaju navlaku za svaki tip autosjedalice i ako je imaju za točnu za vašu autosjedalicu.

----------


## apricot

Ni ja ne bih!
Originalne navlake imaju točno određen faktor protupožarnosti što je jako važno za nedajbože situacije...
Bolje da dijete malo više razgolitite.

----------


## Matilda

Mi smo kupili tu ljetnu navlaku za maxi cosi sjedalicu. Bijelu od frotira.

Što se tiče znojenja djeteta, to ti sa sigurnošću ne mogu reći znoji li se manje s navlakom ili bez nje (klima).

Autosjedalica nam je tamno plava i kad je jako sunce, sjedalica je vruća. S navlakom i nije.

I naravno, sjedalica je čišća. Skineš navlaku i opereš. Meni se M par puta zbljuvala, i po autosjedalici, ali srećom zbog navlake nije otišlo dalje.

----------


## Ancica

Ako navlaka nije od proizvodaca i za tu odredenu sjedalicu, ne bi je se smjelo koristiti.  Problem je taj kojeg je apricot spomenula a to je da i navlake, po standardu za autosjedalice, moraju zadovoljavati neke minimalne uslove (teska zapaljivost i sl.) a drugi problem je taj da je svaka sjedalica dizajnirana razlicito pa moze doci do poremecenja puta pojasa sjedalice zbog navlake i time ugroziti sigurnost djeteta.

Najbolje je tijekom voznje dijete razgolititi, a dok je sjedalica prazna u autu prekriti je nekim laganim, svijetlim materijalom tako da ne bude prevruca kad stavljate dijete u nju.

----------


## Sanjica

Da, kupujemo baš Maxi cosi i to je njihova original navlaka. Nije baš jeftina (199,00) ali ako služi svrsi, vrijedi investirati. 
Matilda, jel pereš u perilici? Na koliko stupnjeva?

----------


## apricot

A što se tiče pranja...
Mi se nismo usudili skidati navlaku - bojim se da više nikada ne bi onako fino nalijegala na konstrukciju - već smo je prali jakim mlazom vode (iz gumenog crijeva), istrljali četkicom i deterdžentom, isprali i ostavili da se suši na suncu.

----------


## MamaAna

Mi imamo navlaku baš za maxi cosi i preporučam. 
Pere se u mašini i dizajnirana je točno po sjedalici.

----------


## ivarica

da, gledala sam presvlaku u TL i super mi je, steta sto nema i za nasu sjedalicu. 
ancica, super fora ovo s platnom

----------


## maxovamama

matilda, gdje ste kupili navlaku?

----------


## Ancica

> A što se tiče pranja...
> Mi se nismo usudili skidati navlaku - bojim se da više nikada ne bi onako fino nalijegala na konstrukciju - već smo je prali jakim mlazom vode (iz gumenog crijeva), istrljali četkicom i deterdžentom, isprali i ostavili da se suši na suncu.


Mi redovito skidamo nase navlake.  Kad velim redovito, barem par put godisnje, obicno kad se zbljuvaju na nju.  Inace su nase navlake tak super da se nikakva zmazanoca ne vidi (ili je mozda ja ne vidim  :Laughing: ) pa nema potrebe osim kad imamo neke posebne epizode.  A moji svakih sest tjedana provedu u njoj dvaput po dvanaest sati u komadu u njoj gdje se svaki obrok i meduobrok i gablec i zvakanje iz ciste zabave tog dana jede u sjedalici  :Laughing: 

Al, ono kaj je najbitnije, je da se prate upute proizvodaca kod ciscenja sjedalica.  Recimo, bas sam u nekima neki dan procitala da se kod te sjedalice pojas ne smije utapati u vodu (pa to ukljucuje i pranje masinom valjda).

----------


## Ines

na lucijinoj sjedalici presvlaka se isto redovito pere- nije tak komplicirano za 'sastavit' ju nazad.
rebeccina je druga prica- nisam ju jos prala, ali se kukice kojima se prikvaci navlaka na sjedalicu tesko zakace.
jedino dobro u toj prici je to da se tesko i otvace pa se ne dogadjaju 'nezgode' pri lucijinom petljanju  :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Naša navlaka je original Maxi Cosijeva, ima više rupa za reguliranje pojasa, prati ručno.
Kupljena u Baby Media Shopu gdje i autosjedalica.

----------


## MajaMajica

> A što se tiče pranja...
> Mi se nismo usudili skidati navlaku - bojim se da više nikada ne bi onako fino nalijegala na konstrukciju - već smo je prali jakim mlazom vode (iz gumenog crijeva), istrljali četkicom i deterdžentom, isprali i ostavili da se suši na suncu.


Mi smo se usudili i zaj....! Mislim, takvo stavljanje je Sizifov posao..čini mi se da više to nije to, ali ionako mislimo uskoro kupiti novu sjedalicu, jer je ova do 18 kg, a Luce ima već 15.

----------


## Angel

Ja našu navlaku original Maxi Cosi, kupljenu u Baby Media Shopu u Merkatoru perem u mašini i nema promjena.

----------


## ifi

Moja djeca imaju Chicove stolice kupljene u Švicarskoj i s obje smo dobili i ljetnu navlaku,pa ne znam zašto ne bi zadovoljavale sve te neke standarde.Mislim da je ok pa ne bi je spakirali zajedno da se baš ne preporuča korištenje :?

----------


## Ancica

Ako je navlaka dosla sa sjedalicom i postoje upute za uporabu od proizvodaca sjedalice za tu navlaku, naravno da je mozete koristiti.

----------


## ivana s

da ne otvaram novi topic, zanima me imali li za kupit navlake za Maxi cosi sjedalicu,malu 0-13.mislim na pravu navlaku ne na tu ljetnu.mi smo dobili skoro pa novu,jako malo korištenu ali meni se ne sviđa navlaka pa bi kupila novu,ako to uopće postoji.

----------


## Sanjica

Mislim da ti je najbolje da pitaš u Turbo Limaću.

----------


## ana.m

Mi imamo Concord sjedalicu i odmah smo uz nju kupili i navlaku. Ja sam je prije nego smo ju stavili na sjedalicu oprala na 30 i niš joj se nije dogodilo. A moram reći da sam jako zadovoljna s njom. U petak smo se vraćali s mora. Sat vremena smo se vozili od Drvenika do Brela, bilo je jako jako vruće, pol 4 i moje dijete se znojilo, ali je uspio zaspati, a kad sam ga izvadila iz sjedalice, bodi na leđima mu je bio potpuno suh. I općenito koliko god da mu je vruće i da se znoji uvijek ga suhog izvadim iz sjedalice, bar na leđima. Očito onda ima neke koristi od toga. Mi našu navlaku nismo platili jako puno, u Sloveniji 100 kn.

----------


## VedranaV

Je li netko možda posebno kupovao navlaku za Chicco autosjedalicu? 

Mi imamo Chicco Shuttle, taj model se više ne može kupiti ni u HR ni u Sloveniji, a navlaka izgleda grooozno (nakon 2 godine   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) pa bih je htjela zamijeniti. U Zg-u se čudom čude kad kažem da želim kupiti samo navlaku, navodno da to nitko ne kupuje nego si daju šivati, i da se ne može naručiti posebno. U dućanu u Brežicama se naravno može kupiti posebno, ali pošto je stari model imat će jednu ili dvije boje, ako uopće imaju, a onda ću valjda morati kupiti na neviđeno.

----------


## Inesica

svakako kupiti originalnu navlaku.
a probaj da ti naruče u chicco dućanu 'ti koji se čude'  :Rolling Eyes:  . pa mislim prodat će je neće ju oni platiti

----------


## VedranaV

Ma zvala sam na kraju u Rijeku, tamo im je sjedište i rekli su da ne naručuju nijedan rezervni dio, zato nema ni navlaka i da probam u Trstu.

----------


## Goga40

Gdje kupiti ljetnu navlaku za autosjedalicu Roemer duo plus?

----------


## Ancica

> Ma zvala sam na kraju u Rijeku, tamo im je sjedište i rekli su da ne naručuju nijedan rezervni dio, zato nema ni navlaka i da probam u Trstu.


Vedrana, jesi li probala kontaktirati chicco direktno? Mozes tu: http://www.chicco.com/scrivici_eng.asp#

----------


## daddycool

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma zvala sam na kraju u Rijeku, tamo im je sjedište i rekli su da ne naručuju nijedan rezervni dio, zato nema ni navlaka i da probam u Trstu.
> 
> 
> Vedrana, jesi li probala kontaktirati chicco direktno? Mozes tu: http://www.chicco.com/scrivici_eng.asp#


valjda je u ovih 15 mjeseci riješila problem   :Grin:

----------


## daddycool

> Gdje kupiti ljetnu navlaku za autosjedalicu Roemer duo plus?


situacija je ovakva

U TL-u su mi rekli da ih oni nemaju niti će ih imati
Baby Media ne drži Roemer
tako da ju je u HR bojim se gotovo nemoguće nabaviti

U Sloveniji u Baby centru ih trenutno nemaju (niti na skladištu) i možda ih dobiju kroz nekoliko tjedana.

U Austriji ih ima   :Grin:

----------


## Pina

daddycool, hvala na odgovoru, mada nisam postavila pitanje odgovor me zanimao jer imamo Roemer duo plus. 
Ja za sada rjesavam problem znojenja tako da ispod glave stavim tetra pelenu pa je malo bolje. . . jer cak ni klima ne pomaze kad se auto usije na suncu na 500 stupnjeva, dok klima rashladi dijete mi je vec na pola znojno, mada imam zatamnjene sajbe i pokeljena sjenila po zadnjim staklima. . . .

----------


## Goga40

> Goga40 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Gdje kupiti ljetnu navlaku za autosjedalicu Roemer duo plus?
> 
> 
> situacija je ovakva
> 
> U TL-u su mi rekli da ih oni nemaju niti će ih imati
> ...


Hvala. Postoji li prodavaonica Baby centar u Kopru?

----------

